# Muzzeles ?



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This might have been beat to death, but does anyone know who makes a muzzle that sorta has a built in collar it is attached to? In the past I used muzzles that were not mine that I trusted a lot more that this one. They had many more adjustable belts, took several minutes to adjust it to each dog but there was no way it was ever coming off. It was like a muzzle attached to a leather collar. There are two straps coming from the bottom of the muzzle as well. Any ideas? 

I bought this muzzle a few months ago, I kept it but never used it. I don’t like it because it just goes around the back of the dogs head and ears. http://www.fordogtrainers.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=9


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

This guys stuff is Hand made and good quality.

Maybe he can make some adjustments you are looking for to the Basket Muzzle?


http://www.fullgripgear.com/index.html


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> This guys stuff is Hand made and good quality.
> 
> Maybe he can make some adjustments you are looking for to the Basket Muzzle?
> 
> ...


ill give them a call monday, thanks


----------

